# How does selling wethers at fairs usually go??



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

This year was my first year raising and selling wethers. We sold our at the state fair on october 14th. I thinking oud ahve a heck by now, but nothing. Mom found an artcle for our fair saying that the markets goats were all sold for 5000 dollars, or 38.46 each. I was told we would get about 200 for each of them, so whats the whole 38.46 thing?? Just a little confused with this whole thing. 


Thanks, 
Danielle


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I am in California, so I don't know how your fairs work as opposed to ours. At ours, we have a sale day, and each 4-H/FFA kid goes up to the sale stage with their animal, and its bid on by the pound. Our fair is in October, and my daughter won't get her check until about January. They wait until all buyers of all animals have paid and do all the checks at once. Its a long wait!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

OK thank you! I finally have it figure out! We get the per pound rate and the 38 dollars is a premium for showing. I guess we just read the website wrong... I feel like such a newbie right now


----------

